# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Είδη - Ράτσες >  Συμβίωση κότας και περιστεριών

## gatos699

Γεια σας εχω χρονια περιστερια βουτες αλλα προσφατα εβγαλα 100 πουλια και αδειασε ενα κουμασι μου και θα ηθελα να βαλω κοτουλες για κανενα αυγουλακι αλλα επιδη τα κουμασια μου ειναι το εναν κολιτα με το αλλο φοβαμε μην υπαρξουν αρωστιες. Δεν θα βαλω στο ιδιο κουμασι κοτες και περιστερια μαζι απλα θα μοιραζονται τον ιδιο εξωτερικο χωρο ο οπιος ειναι 7 χ 6. Περιμενω συμβουλες

----------


## Bill

gatos699 κ εγω ειχα τις βουτες σε κοινο χωρο με κοτες κ ειχα εντονα προβληματα με αρρωστιες! εγω δεν θα στο συνιστουσα,

----------


## jimmysk

Συμφωνώ με τοv bill...

----------


## epanomizoo

παντα ηθελα περιστερια ,ακουσα ομως οτι περιστερια μαζι με αλλα πτηνα ειναι σιγουρη συνταγη για επιδημιες γιαυτο ποτε δεν εβαλα. δεν θα το συνιστουσα

----------

